# F1 2009 on Wii



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2009)

Just bought this (with the steering wheel controller) - can't wait to get home and give it a spin.  I'm a massive F1 fan, so regardless of how Wii-like the graphics are (and the gameplay videos on YouTube don't look so bad to me) it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just bought this (with the steering wheel controller) - can't wait to get home and give it a spin.  I'm a massive F1 fan, so regardless of how Wii-like the graphics are (and the gameplay videos on YouTube don't look so bad to me) it should be a lot of fun.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2009/nov/09/formula-one-wii-interview

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2009/nov/06/formula-one-2009-game-preview

A glaring omission on the sports games front.
Believe it will be available on all consoles in the New Year.
(About time and all.)

Codemasters seem to have done a good job on the Wii version.


----------



## g force (Nov 23, 2009)

I know someone who's played on an early PS3 build and he reckons it's as good as the last proper F1 game that EA did back in 95 for the PS1. I'm excited


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

g force said:


> I know someone who's played on an early PS3 build and he reckons it's as good as the last proper F1 game that EA did back in 95 for the PS1. *I'm excited*



Me too.
Been itching for a F1 game for too long !
Even though i don't follow the sport that much now i would be very keen on this.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Believe it will be available on all consoles in the New Year.


I think the plan is for F1 2010 to come out on Xbox and PS3, isn't it?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think the plan is for F1 2010 to come out on Xbox and PS3, isn't it?



Yes,i stand corrected.

Let us know what you think of this game,desperately need an F1 game.

This release is in some ways a taster for the PS3 and Xbox 360 versions, titled F1 2010 and due out next year, which will be much more sophisticated. This Wii version could therefore have been awful – a lazy stopgap, DiRt 2 with different tracks and skins. Not so.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2009/nov/06/formula-one-2009-game-preview


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Let us know what you think of this game,desperately need an F1 game.


I'll post a review when I get home tonight and kick the kids off Lego Batman...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

g force said:


> I know someone who's played on an early PS3 build and he reckons it's as good as the last proper F1 game that EA did back in 95 for the PS1. I'm excited



*takes note*

That brings back memories....great era that for F1 games...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn this is hard!  

It's very well done - sounds and the look of it are great, and there are plenty of different options for how to play it; quick race, weekend, full season/career, special challenges. Keeping the bloody thing on the road is incredibly tricky though, at least to start with. The steering wheel is very sensitive, so oversteering is a real problem, but you can tweak pretty much everything that is on the real cars to adapt to your own driving style. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it eventually, but in the meantime my shoulders and back are killing me.

The steering wheel is good, except that the button on the back that is supposed to activate the B button doesn't work if the controller has come loose, so sometimes you find you have no brakes.

The other cars are disappointingly hard to shove off the track or spin too - they fishtail a bit then get back on track when you crash into them, so you can't cause a pile-up, despite me driving Monaco like it was a dodgem race.  And the race engineer voiceover sounds exactly the same as it did in the EA games. 

Overall I think it's the sort of game that rewards careful practice and slow improvement. It would be easy to get frustrated with it quickly (particularly for kids, although you can turn on loads of helpers), but given time I think it's going to be long-term fun.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2009)

yet another game making me wish i had a wii.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Damn this is hard!
> 
> It's very well done - sounds and the look of it are great, and there are plenty of different options for how to play it; quick race, weekend, full season/career, special challenges. Keeping the bloody thing on the road is incredibly tricky though, at least to start with. The steering wheel is very sensitive, so oversteering is a real problem, but you can tweak pretty much everything that is on the real cars to adapt to your own driving style. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it eventually, but in the meantime my shoulders and back are killing me.
> 
> ...



Bodes well for the F1 2010 release on XBox360


----------



## g force (Nov 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *takes note*
> 
> That brings back memories....great era that for F1 games...



Yep EA took their time but go their eventually. The last set of PS2 F1 games were okay but kept leaving out decent stuff like commentery on cars retiring that appeared in 05 then went in 06. I did however win a couple of GPs for Super Aguri on those games


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 24, 2009)

Qualifying for a drive with a decent team is rock hard. Driving Monza for Toro Rosso I'm consistently 3-4 seconds off the pace needed to get a drive with them, even worse for BMW.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2009)

sounds abit too hard then?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know - I think given sufficient time I can get the hang of it. My time was down to within half-a-second of the qualifying time after several (dozen) laps.

You can also turn on various "helper" functions like auto-braking that would obviously help you stay on the road.


----------



## TAE (Feb 14, 2010)

Began playing yesterday and actually found it very easy to get into ... though I've only tried the 'quick race' mode so far.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah i enjoyed playing this, didn't quite get into creating my own driver and all that lark, but just jumping straight in and playing a season was muchos fun. Thankfully the night i got it the mrs was out and i did a whole season in one innings, was up till about 3am!


----------

